# Ugh..STUPID vet!!



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

Im going to look for a new vet on Monday because this is rediculous!
Ive had Duke since he was a month old,and he was dewormed the day before I brough him home (pups are dewormed at 4 weeks old here).
Anyway,his previous owner told me to expect a little diarrea and some vomitting,but he´s has diarrea or just very soft sloppy poop for over 2 weeks now!:no:

Ive been to the vet 3 TIMES in less than 2 weeks! The first time she told me that it was due to the deworming,the second time she told me that it was due to changing his diet from the kibble his previous owner gave him,to the one I give him,and yesturday (he had his first shots) she told me that it would go away on its own when he was older 
I didnt argue with her,I realised that for some reason,she just has no interest in seeing to Duke,so on Monday,I´ll take him else where.
His poops are so soft that I cant just pick them up,Im having to scrape them off of the ground (you get the picture).Its messy,and its NOT normal!

He´s not acting strange,upset or lethargic..he eats like a horse,he plays all the time he´s awake,and he drinks tons of water,so I have no idea what it could be.

Anyway,he´s up to 6.2lbs now at 6 weeks old (does that sound OK?) and he did great with his shots.
Here are a few recent shots of my boy:








Here he is under our fireplace...thats where the logs should go to dry them out,but its his hiding place now! lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hope you find a vet that will get your boy pooping like a star. Definately change if you do not feel comfortable with your current vet.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Our longtime vet retired last year and we had been seeing the vet that took over the practice. I was never comfortable with her but my family has been using this practice since I was a child. Finally tlast fall we decided to change and found a vet only five minutes away and we are so happy with him! If you are not happy change. 

I hope Duke is feeling better. He is adorable!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful looking puppy! I love the mix...so unique. I cant wait to see him when he is older!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet he has coccidia-in mild cases, the dog will outgrow as their natural immunity grows strong enough to fight it. I think I mentioned before that coccidia makes small pups.

I don't believe in letting coccidia go-it compromises the puppy's growth and health and in severe enough cases, can make the puppy very sick.

Coccidia is difficult to diagnose, much like giardia. It is often diagnosed by a good response to being treated. It requires a different fecal test than just regular worm checks.

It is very common and breeders will treat it when it shows up in their litters. However, coccidia can encyst and "break out" when the puppy or dog is under stress-new food, new home, vaccinations, surgery, etc. 

I would find a different vet and ask for a fecal test for coccidia, unless the vet is willing to treat based on symptoms.

Giardia is another parasite, similar to coccidia but requiring a different treatment, so it wouldn't hurt to have him tested for both.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If you are not comfortable with a vet the best thing you can do for your dog and yourself is to find someone you can trust. If you ever find yourself in an emergency or health crisis with your dog you definitely want someone that you respect and trust to have take charge of your dog's medical care. 

I'm no expert on this but I wonder if perhaps your dog needs another de-worming. I hope you find a good vet and get a good diagnosis.

Duke is absolutely adorable by the way!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And yes, given his age, he may require a few more wormings. I noticed with my last litter that the rounds seemed to be very resistant to the Nemex I have always used (pyrantal pamoate).


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope you find a vet you are happy with....and just wanted to say Duke is so CUTE!! I love his nose and he won't fit in his new hiding place for long.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I went through something similar with Hank when he was 6 weeks, sloppy stools that turned to brown water overnight (on a Sunday). I took him the the 24hr. Vet Clinic near me since my vet was closed. They treated him with antibiotics but it didn't really help. My regular vet then treated him with a round of Flagyl. It clear up and never returned.

It was a precautionary measure since his stool samples never actually tested positive for giardia or coccidia.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope your little man starts feeling better soon. Hopefully a new vet will give you some answers and positive treatment.

He is precious, I love the third picture!


----------

